# 1/2 ribeye



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 11, 2008)

Picked up some $5.99 ribeyes tonight and decided to try the salt thing. They were choice but who cares. Only went 15 minutes before washing them off and drying them.

Also up was some rosemary tators with a little evoo and some oregano. Yukon gold for her and plain ole red for me.







The tators with feta cheese added just cuzz





Let the tators go a little while to get tender before tro'ing on the ribeyes(also a jalapeno just in case.)






Had a little blue cheese sauce simmering while it was cooking.(menu)





Finished at somwhere near medium rare. Don't really know since the thermopen got wet and bit the big one....

My half





Fork tender






I'd half to say the salt thing worked out pretty good, especially if you don't go too long. I'm still sticking to the flip a bunch of times method though.


----------



## john pen (Nov 11, 2008)

nice, cooked to perfection!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 11, 2008)

I could hammer on that.


----------



## Griff (Nov 11, 2008)

OK, I probably missed a thread somewhere, but what's the "salt thing"?


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 12, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> OK, I probably missed a thread somewhere, but what's the "salt thing"?



Oops. Here ya go.
http://steamykitchen.com/blog/2007/08/2 ... me-steaks/


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be darned. I saw where a guy only used rock salt and then washed it off a steak and it came out perfect. Yall did a good job RB!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 12, 2008)

Yall read too much  Just cook   Looks good RB


----------



## Griff (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks RB. That was interesting and informative.


----------



## Unity (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm, I have a box of kosher salt ...   

--John


----------



## swampsauce (Nov 12, 2008)

Need to buy me a steak.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 12, 2008)

Sure looks tasty! Excellent info. Thanks  :!:


----------



## john a (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice, going to have to try it. I just happen to have a nice little chuck eye in the refrigerator.


----------



## Toby Keil (Nov 13, 2008)

Great looking meal RB that steak is cooked perfect.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 14, 2008)

There was an article in the Washington Post (not my choice of paper, but all we get out here, anyways) about doing this same method with turkeys versus brining.  Pretty interesting......gonna have to try it.  

*HERE* is another pretty cool method of totally encrusting the meat in salt.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 14, 2008)

The Pickled Pig said:
			
		

> Looks great RB!
> 
> Did you reason the steak after rinsing?



Just pepper.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 14, 2008)

The method sounds logical. Can't wait to try it.


----------

